# Recurve Hogs



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

no problem at all. good sharp cut on contact, shoot right behind the shield & it's all over.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Your friends are idiots  

I have shot many hogs with recurves and people have been killing them for thousands of years with all types of sticks and strings


----------



## motfus (Dec 2, 2013)

accuracy can't be over emphasized... but we've been doing it for years,,,, I started in about 1968!!!!!


----------



## SonnyJ (Sep 2, 2012)

I can't think of a N. American animal (except maybe a brown bear) that won't drop if you cut an inch and a half hole in the lungs. Hogs shouldn't be a problem with a good shot and sharp CoC blades.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

You pop a brown bears lungs he will fie just like any other animal


----------



## SaskRecurveKid (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the great feedback everyone, no I can't wait to see the looks on their faces when I do get one


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

SaskRecurveKid said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback everyone, no *I can't wait to see the looks on their faces when I do get one*


Priceless...:wink:


----------



## citori (Apr 15, 2004)

I have killed a 3 wild hogs with traditional gear and my buddies killed another 16-17 on same trip. I personally used a 43# longbow with 540 grain total weight arrows (at an AVG of 173FPS) tipped with Wenzel Woodsman broadheads(cout on contact 3 blade). All 3 of my hogs had the arrow on the ground after total penatration on the hogs. We killed 21 hogs on that trip and 6 of us were using traditional gear and 1 was using a compound bow. Most of us using traditional bows all used Wenzel broadheads and one guy shot one hog with a NAP thunderhead out of his recurve. We shot 23 hogs and recovered 21. One hog was lost to the guy with the compound and the 6 of us using traditional only lost one total. So traditional bows WILL work fine! 

The most important thing is knowing WHERE to hit a hog!! If your hit it in the ribcage like a deer it is a GUT SHOT! You shoot a hog in the bottom half and in line with the middle of the front leg. You also almost cant hit too low! If you hit behind the elbow it is GUTS! All of this is assuming broadside shots. Do not worry about the "shield" on the hogs because a good sharp broadhead will slice threw it and get to the vitals. Keep in mind that hogs also typically leave a lot less blood on the ground than a whitetail!

thanks
citori


----------



## retro-grouch (Mar 19, 2005)

Check out this link. Traditional onlyfree range hog hunting operation.
www.huntwildthings.com


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

I have killed a jillion.You'll be fine at 57#
BTW so would they with their compounds.


----------



## SonnyJ (Sep 2, 2012)

JParanee said:


> You pop a brown bears lungs he will fie just like any other animal


I'm sure that's true. I'm also sure I would be too scared to even try to shoot a brown bear.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

here in texas we have a hog problem, i bought a 40# greatree osprey just to go spot and stalk on my hunting land we have, ive shot 3 hogs with a 135 muzzy 3 blade broadhead and all 3 landed on my grill later that night...your friends need to research more before speaking lol...


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I know 35# is plenty on sows up to 135# if you do your part. The shield can and will stop an arrow. The bigger the pig the thicker the shield. Boars have a thicker shields than sows.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

thanks LBR, I figured everyboby knew that.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

45# recurve with carbon arrows, vanes, and Woodsman broadheads... no problem.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Yea look for 135-150 grain broadheads


----------



## hockey7 (Jan 29, 2004)

Citori....your using a 43# bow, with 540gr arrows, and your getting 173FPS.

Tell me, what make of longbow is it? I want one.


----------



## 257 roberts (Jul 31, 2006)

I have yet to shoot one with my trad bow but have shot MANY with a 60# Mathews XT with fixed blades and mechanical heads... go have fun, you will be fine.


----------



## nowheels (Mar 28, 2009)

even a girl can kill em with recurve


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

nowheels said:


> View attachment 1870023
> even a girl can kill em with recurve


A special girl  

Nice hog


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Please tell , how big a hog was that, AND what bow weight,arrows, heads was the lady shooting?


----------



## nowheels (Mar 28, 2009)

Figure 250-275# never put on scale. 125grain 2 blade total arrow weight around 450grain.
Shot with 50# 62" Bob Lee Signature Hog went 40 yards and dug in she put another arrow in him to finish off


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

I have seen a wild boar taken with one .30 from a M1 carbine. I figure a recurve around 40# should do the job. Sure has gotten expensive here in California though.

You would think it would be cheaper to hunt such a destructive critter. Maybe next year.


----------



## swwifty (Oct 23, 2013)

retro-grouch said:


> Check out this link. Traditional onlyfree range hog hunting operation.
> www.huntwildthings.com


Thanks for the link! This place looks fantastic, best of all, I live close


----------



## DeadEyeWon (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks I had alot of fun!!!!


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)




----------

